# Ikea Gloss Black TV Unit



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Ikea Gloss Black TV Unit - Advice on Scratch Removal*

I have a Gloss Black TV Unit...this Besat Burs from IKEA










It is an absolutely gorgeous unit however you only have to look at it and it gets dusty and full of scratches.

We have a Bengal Kitty who likes to sit and run across it and has also pulled a surround sound speaker and drift wood ornament thing on it which has created some lovely scratches.

Is the gloss there because of the type of plastic is used, so can I use my DAS6-Pro you think with a really light finishing compound on my lightest pad to remove the scratches?

What do you reckon I could do?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

asonda said:


> What do you reckon I could do?


Get rid of the cat!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Wrap the cat's paw or wrap the unit......


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Get a piece of glass cut to size and lay on top. And shoot the cat...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Leave the cat alone and move the unit down to the garage to put your detailing stuff in....looks ideal!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

lolol the poor cat...how can I do anything nasty to this poor guy, he's my mate..



















He is a little fecker though 










What do you think I should do, will polishing it with the machine just make it all dull and hazy and trash it or do you think it'll work?

(If I had a garage I would actually have one of these in there aswell, well built and lots of room)


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

asonda said:


> What do you think I should do, will polishing it with the machine just make it all dull and hazy and trash it or do you think it'll work?


It won't make it dull and hazy, but it'll yelp and squeal a bit, and I think the RSPCA might want a word afterwards.

As for the unit, I would hand polish it first with something like a AG palm applicator in a less conspicuous area before attacking with the DA, just in case the finish objects to compound polishing.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Hope that golf ball isn't a pro v 1 my dog got hold of 1 of mine and swiftly got it back haha


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

That cat looks well nice. Beautiful markings! What about some poorboys black hole?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

are you sure its painted and not foil wrapped ?

I would try a section by hand with some tripple or SRP


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a bedroom full of the black ikea furniture and it was an absolute nightmare, it always looked dusty and dirty so i changed the lot for the white ikea furniture. Looks a million percent better!. 

As for the scratches, i just touched them in with a sharpie and they disappeared. Try it, it really does work.

Tip: when you colour the scratch in, take a damp but well wrung out cloth and rub lightly over the scratch which will get rid of excess ink either side of the scratch, leaving the ink only where you need it in the deep part of the scratch. You could also just wet your finger and rub over it instead :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> Hope that golf ball isn't a pro v 1 my dog got hold of 1 of mine and swiftly got it back haha


Haha, It's not a golf ball, it's a dogs big chewy ball (size of a Tennis Ball)....this cat plays fetch. No really...he has the intelligence of a Dog (being a Bengal) but the stubborness of a cat!! 



636 said:


> That cat looks well nice. Beautiful markings! What about some poorboys black hole?


Thank You, he is a Bengal, he is just 6 generations away from the wild cat they're bred from  Not got any poorboys I'm afraid....



cleancar said:


> are you sure its painted and not foil wrapped ?
> 
> I would try a section by hand with some tripple or SRP


I don't know what it is, I think it's just black perspex....



Chicane said:


> I had a bedroom full of the black ikea furniture and it was an absolute nightmare, it always looked dusty and dirty so i changed the lot for the white ikea furniture. Looks a million percent better!.
> 
> As for the scratches, i just touched them in with a sharpie and they disappeared. Try it, it really does work.
> 
> Tip: when you colour the scratch in, take a damp but well wrung out cloth and rub lightly over the scratch which will get rid of excess ink either side of the scratch, leaving the ink only where you need it in the deep part of the scratch. You could also just wet your finger and rub over it instead :thumb:


The scratches aren't deep at all, the majority of it all is swirl marks...you're right, it's constantly dusty, right nightmare....looks proper smart all clean and shiny though...


----------

